

When Bullet Points Go Terribly Wrong: How Not to Write a Tech Job Listing - brm
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bus/1009850632.html

======
brk
About 7/8 of the way down: *Must have perseverance to read and understand
complex product requirement lists.

~~~
dasil003
Too bad when they hired the author of the posting the didn't include:

* Ability to summarize

------
Gibbon
I would have totally applied, but then I saw bullet point no. 114 : Must have
pet chicken.

Dammit.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Go to a petting zoo and get it over with, or if it could be a male chicken...

------
icey
Am I the only one who saw this, and immediately thought "please don't be my CL
job post, please don't be my CL job post"?

------
brm
So... what you're saying is you need someone to code AND design AND market
your product and we need to have an advanced degree in either Business
Adminstration OR Computer Science to prove that we can do it. I hope you're at
least bringing cash

~~~
scott_s
AND administer all of the systems.

~~~
rcoder
I noticed that, too -- it really looks like they want a single individual who
can both make high-level technical decisions and implement + support a bunch
of infrastructure at the same time.

I would call that person a co-founder, not a CIO, and a particularly over-
burdened one, at that.

------
Dilpil
Mistake number one: looking for a vice president on craigslist.

------
cperciva
Looks to me like the biggest problem here is a lack of white space -- if there
were blank lines before "Implementation & Development", "Management",
"Position Requirements", "Knowledge & Expertise", and "Personal Attributes",
this would be far more readable.

------
chris11
"As a member of the senior management team, participate in the selection and
registration of the company’s web site domain names, including any related-
but-unused domains that could compromise the integrity of the business
(through competition, typosquatting, etc.)."

This makes it sound like they could be having board meetings concerning
whether to a register a domain to protect against typo squatting. Also they
are asking for someone with exposure with business theory and governance
processes. Since they haven't even registered a domain, I'm guessing it's just
one or two mba's looking for someone to develop their product.

------
lallysingh
A really good case for basic inline formatting.

Any website that takes text blurbs that could be more than a paragraph should
support some formatting.

At least: bold, italics, blank lines, and bullet/number lists.

And please, put a bullet-list of how to format the text to the right of the
text box. It's not hard.

~~~
TooMuchNick
So you're saying this is a bad job posting because Craigslist must die?

~~~
lallysingh
Nah, that they (and other text-submit-heavy sites) should put in a little
formatting support.

------
josefresco
Probably a copy+paste issue where some of the formatting was stripped. Meh.

~~~
dasil003
That must be why they need a VP with HTML skills.

------
sabat
Beyond the obvious overwhelming qualifications, I have to ask: they expect to
interview lots of people with five years of startup experience in downtown
Chicago? Really?

